# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Partnergeweld moeilijk te herkennen - Zorgkrant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Partnergeweld moeilijk te herkennen*
*Zorgkrant -** 3 uur geleden*
Uit nationaal en internationaal onderzoek is bekend, dat één op de vier à vijf vrouwen thuis mishandeld wordt. Bij vrouwen die de huisarts bezoeken ligt dit aantal nog hoger: van hen wordt ongeveer één *...* 
&#39;Huisarts moet cursus over geweld volgen&#39; Trouw
*alle 3 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

